# mother plant medium



## panic in paradise (Mar 7, 2010)

so, i have 2 id like to keep as mother, i recently transferred an ATF, from Ebb&flow, into a 3 gal bucket with grodan grow cubes, and a cococoir,S. peat , pearlite and wormcast top soil. she seems good so far, slips growing nicely, and standing straight, one leaf drooped .

its only been a few days though, would such a medium be suitable for a mother plant? DWC just wouldnt be a good idea where i live as far as power outages, and well soil just doesnt seem suitable to keep a plant in for so many months...

i treat my rockwool with earth juice - catalyst, and superthrive at a 5.3-5.5 ph.

how long would a healthy plant last in DWC with no bubbles, ive never seen a straight answer, i know people _must_ have experience with this, good or bad. and ive done a lot of searching.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 7, 2010)

Sounds like it will be fine. Have you thought of keeping moms in soil? Much more forgiving in keeping moms for years as long as you give them tlc.

You need bubbles 24/7, wont last long.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 7, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Sounds like it will be fine. Have you thought of keeping moms in soil? Much more forgiving in keeping moms for years as long as you give them tlc.
> 
> You need bubbles 24/7, wont last long.


:yeahthat: 

Soil is really the way to go for long term moms.

DD


----------



## panic in paradise (Mar 7, 2010)

really, i would of thought there would be too much propagation, or replanting overtime with soil. 

alright, cannn do.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 7, 2010)

My mothers are in a 13gal tote, inside another tote, with risers and holes drilled in the soil tote. They will be in there for a very long time if kept happy and healthy. Tie it down and top as needed. Hello from PNW also.


----------



## panic in paradise (Mar 7, 2010)

ok, i can swing something close, with 2...

lovely weather we're having huh?


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 7, 2010)

panic in paradise said:
			
		

> really, i would of thought there would be too much propagation, or replanting overtime with soil.
> 
> alright, cannn do.



Go to the top of the page and read the sticky "All about Bonsai Moms"

Then find a happy medium that suits your situation.

DD


----------



## panic in paradise (Mar 7, 2010)

nice thread! 

i have a _hawaiin frost_ top cut growing rapidly that seems made for such a trim process...

and a _purple haze_ vegging that i do not want to let go of.


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 7, 2010)

panic in paradise said:
			
		

> so, i have 2 id like to keep as mother, i recently transferred an ATF, from Ebb&flow, into a 3 gal bucket with grodan grow cubes, and a cococoir,S. peat , pearlite and wormcast top soil. she seems good so far, slips growing nicely, and standing straight, one leaf drooped .
> 
> its only been a few days though, would such a medium be suitable for a mother plant? DWC just wouldnt be a good idea where i live as far as power outages, and well soil just doesnt seem suitable to keep a plant in for so many months...
> 
> ...



My mothers are going real strong. Literally 50 clones off each a month. All organic soil - Flower power soil and Sunshine mix #4. 50/50. They are 8 months old w/ no issues what so ever in 7 gallon pots. (1 is in a 10 gallon bag)

Many Mom's are grown in DWC. How long without the addition of air depends on how often the resi is changed. 

It can be done with soil, and very little maintenance. Feeding just needs to be appropriate. Best of luck...........


----------



## panic in paradise (Mar 7, 2010)

now, my purple haze i am not taking any chances with, and i fell in love with organic soil a while back, and am going to be blending later. but i have a 5gal DWC 4'' net pot lid, and it sure looks like fun, i do believe the clone i have that is crying out BREED ME, was growen in hydro, from the smoke of it .

i said our power outages are frequent, but they arent realy, i just am not %100 sure im not going back to the islands, and if i do, that means - well days of no power, generators yeah but, i will most likely be here. where the power rarely goes out but does occasionaly for an hour at the most maybe two if its bad.

my veg room stays 82 or under, seems ideal for DWC, my ebb&flood rez stays cool, and the ph consitent.

youve all been helpful, and if you've read this far... heheh what say you? give DWC a chance?

hawaiin frost_ or_ (durban x thai) x cinderella


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 8, 2010)

I think you could breed cinderella to a dandilion and get good smoke!


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 8, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I think you could breed cinderella to a dandilion and get good smoke!


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

That would really get my kid into yard work,:holysheep: :hubba: 

DD


----------



## zem (Mar 8, 2010)

i find growrocks small sized pebbles with drip system or ebb and flow the easiest way to keep moms. actually i've been handwatering them for more than a year now, i water every 2-3 days and didnt put my head to it and make that drip system for them for the reason that they're always growing great! however i'd do that only if i flower in hydro, i like to have one system either hydro or soil, if you plan to flower in soil you might as well grow them in soil. i used to have moms in soil for years and flowered in hydro but in one hot summer i overheated the room and killed the plant, not dried out, it actually died from the heat  so i revegged it and decided to grow only hydro i find small sized growrocks more tolerant to heat since you can flood it cool it down then air it as it drains and it retains water for long time and it wicks very well unlike the large sized rocks. IMO it's more forgiving than anything but thats just me


----------



## panic in paradise (Mar 8, 2010)

sry, but i want to make sure we understand the medium, i believe you do, mentioning the drip, i do have a lot of 20gph drippers... but havent used them.

but, you are talking about grow cubes, the little 1/5" or something rock wool cubes?

if so, how did they do besides the heat, because as showen in my growroom thread, i have a large DIY flood table, but am worried about oversaturating. i have some in E&F veg, with grow cubes and hydroton, the RW dries out pretty fast in some places... my plants are going strong, but im nervous about using this stuff in an E&F, and i have a 2.2 cu.f bag!


----------



## zem (Mar 8, 2010)

growrocks clay balls like hydroton clay balls but another brand with tiny sized balls, you cannot oversaturate it except if you keep it flooded


----------



## panic in paradise (Mar 8, 2010)

no, not hydroton or grow rocks...

"grow cubes" by grodan, smal squares of rock wool. they do plant well, so far, and a 3gal container with some amended soiles mix + pearlite.

it seems a 5-10 gallon container of the stuff would let the roots go nutso. im keepinf my perple haze in my soil mix, but these 2 others im tring to decide on. it sounds like i should really treat the DTC very very well, for as long as possible. so i want/need the roots to be stress free, and covered in capilaries...

i sincerly need a good mother, i live in pain, i sleep only to escape it. this must be done, and it must be done well. so well that my next 'patient' who must need the same, will feel the same releif as i, hopefully.

i have quit a few strains... and i have ankylosing spondolitis, sacroiliitis, luekocytosis, osteoarthritis, a very very bad reaction to remicaid that has left my chest and ribs in a constant fury of pain. and i rarely get narcotics LOL,  at the ER, iv dilaudid, and ativan didnt do nothin but make my shoulders tingly for 1-2 minutes.

like i said, i have a few girls that i could train into mothers, the DTC has gotten a good reaction, biut if anyone wants to shoot a pm, ill give a few details, about the plants, and my pain, i havent even smoked some  of these... and they are nice, very stong genetics, C-1's or @'s for the most part, some are only a month, and the are in ebb&flood, most likely to be flowered after a hard veg, in either a large E&F, grow cubes, organic soil, or soiles... 

a bit of every thing eh?

i like some strains certain ways. and why not?!? 




Edit: a pic would help i guess, weird stuff. the first time i saw it at the hydro shop i thought thats... interesting ***?

it would be great for a DWC medium. as i said i dropped an ATF in it, and she seems happy, i havent watered yet and its been 3 days.


----------

